# Sexy Ambulance Calendar Sets off Sirens



## MMiz (Oct 8, 2008)

*Sexy Ambulance Calendar Sets off Sirens*

These days, the naked calendar has become a fundraising staple on par with the bake sale or the bikini car wash. But a group of ambulance workers in the U.K. made waves when their nude charity calendar was banned from ambulance stations across the region.

*Read more!*


----------



## el Murpharino (Oct 8, 2008)

Thankfully they don't have nudes of some of the females I've worked with...


----------



## rhan101277 (Oct 8, 2008)

I wouldn't put it past Hugh Hefner to pick this up.  He did the women of walmart.  Guess he could do the women of EMS.  There are some good looking ones.


----------



## LucidResq (Oct 8, 2008)

Laying naked on the pram of an ambulance... that's smart. It's like begging for germs to invade your genitalia.


----------



## mikie (Oct 8, 2008)

I think we should make an official EMTLife calendar featuring our popular posters in risque  EMS-wear


----------



## Sasha (Oct 8, 2008)

I vote Kev for the cover.


----------



## sixmaybemore (Oct 9, 2008)

LucidResq said:


> Laying naked on the pram of an ambulance... that's smart. It's like begging for germs to invade your genitalia.



LOL. Really. 

I shudder to think of some of the EMS people I know in a risque calendar! Eeekk!


----------



## Flight-LP (Oct 9, 2008)

I've got dibs on July!!!!!!!


----------



## Bosco578 (Oct 9, 2008)

Call the calender - Stretcher 69 -


----------



## mikie (Oct 9, 2008)

Sasha said:


> I vote Kev for the cover.



You would!  I think there is something going on there...an EMTLife love affair


----------



## Sasha (Oct 10, 2008)

Thats it. Kev and I are hot for eachother.... over the computer.


----------



## KEVD18 (Oct 10, 2008)

how is it that i always get dragged into things even when im not around.....


----------



## traumateam1 (Oct 10, 2008)

mikie said:


> You would!  I think there is something going on there...an EMTLife love affair



Whens the wedding!?!?


----------



## mikie (Oct 10, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> how is it that i always get dragged into things even when im not around.....



it's a sign that you're not around enough*...


*[insert sarcasm]


----------



## Flight-LP (Oct 11, 2008)

So were does one buy this calandar????????


----------



## Sasha (Oct 11, 2008)

Flight-LP said:


> So were does one buy this calandar????????



Why would you want too? Those women are shudder worthy.


----------



## Flight-LP (Oct 11, 2008)

Well, your not in a calandar...................... 

Sometimes a man just gotta do what a man gotta do, besides it looks like it has some great education articles! 

Plus, we all have seen worse!


----------



## Sasha (Oct 11, 2008)

Flight-LP said:


> Well, your not in a calandar......................
> 
> Sometimes a man just gotta do what a man gotta do, besides it looks like it has some great education articles!
> 
> Plus, we all have seen worse!



Right. Because I know I'm not calendar material. And neither are those women!!


----------



## BLSBoy (Oct 11, 2008)

Sasha said:


> Right. Because I know I'm not calendar material. And neither are those women!!



Is the profile picture you?

If so, I beg to differ!


----------



## Medic9 (Nov 9, 2008)

What is the difference between an EMS calendar and those with the Uber-Hot  FF's from NYFD??? If the pics are tasteful, the subjects in the photos are consenting adults and those that buy them are of legal age there shouldn't be an issue.

I am with a group that has done pictures that were made into keychains, mugs, mouse pads, etc and all the procedes go to the burn center at Upstate Medical Center in Syracuse NY. Last year we met with the Director and presented them with a check.


----------



## traumateam1 (Nov 9, 2008)

Sasha said:


> Right. *Because I know I'm not calendar material.* And neither are those women!!



Right....... <_<


----------



## imurphy (Nov 10, 2008)

The photographer in me says......

Badly lit. The models are not "model" material. Their poses are fixed and rigid. There's no expression on their faces. 

The shots themselves show little creativity. 

The idea itself is sound, especially if it is going to help a charity.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 10, 2008)

Medic9 said:


> What is the difference between an EMS calendar and those with the Uber-Hot  FF's from NYFD??? If the pics are tasteful, the subjects in the photos are consenting adults and those that buy them are of legal age there shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> I am with a group that has done pictures that were made into keychains, mugs, mouse pads, etc and all the procedes go to the burn center at Upstate Medical Center in Syracuse NY. Last year we met with the Director and presented them with a check.



Well.. the difference is that the men are uber hot. These women? Not so much.


----------



## Medic9 (Nov 11, 2008)

I didnt even check out the calendar. I am currently looking for new models for our group. If you live in Upstate NY and are Fire or EMS and think you have the look contact me. Our group is always looking for more people, guys and girls.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Nov 11, 2008)

Want to demonstrate professionalism ... this is the way *NOT* to do it. Sure, Firefighters do it and guess what ? They come across as the usual bronze NOT brains profile. 

Sorry guys, I admit I like looking at the girls as much as the next guy but  do we have to do it representing my profession? It cheapens the image.. period. Yep, the same discussion after Playboy has a "spread" on a group of women the remarks of .. "I can't believe they got them to do this".. etc... 

Sorry, don't think this is the way to strengthen our image. For as raising money... there are thousands of other ways. Again  use your brains maybe not your bodies. 

R/r 911


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Nov 11, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> Want to demonstrate professionalism ... this is the way *NOT* to do it. Sure, Firefighters do it and guess what ? They come across as the usual bronze NOT brains profile.
> 
> Sorry guys, I admit I like looking at the girls as much as the next guy but  do we have to do it representing my profession? It cheapens the image.. period. Yep, the same discussion after Playboy has a "spread" on a group of women the remarks of .. "I can't believe they got them to do this".. etc...
> 
> ...



I wholeheartedly agree with you, Rid.  But, playing Devil's Advocate, how long did you or anyone else here gaze upon the private areas of the models?

Also, how many of us have either had sex in the back of ambulance, knew someone who had sex in the back of the ambulance, or at least heard of someone who had sex in the back of the ambulance?  Do I condone it?  No.  Would I buy it?  Buying it condones it.  So, no.

But you have to admit.  Right or wrong, sex sells.


----------



## Medic9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Please let me clarify that our photos are NOT nudes. We do show a little bit of skin but no bare nipples or "lillies". I highly doubt anyone would take any of us serious on a fire scene or E-call if they saw us nude.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Nov 11, 2008)

Just remember when it involves sex, something is going to get screwed. 

R/r 911


----------



## Medic9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Maybe so but all I can think of is the kids and their families that had an awesome Christmas party because of what we do. I look forward to marching in parades, talking to kids about fire safety and meeting people at the different events that we have attended.


----------



## Meursault (Nov 11, 2008)

imurphy said:


> The photographer in me says......
> 
> Badly lit. The models are not "model" material. Their poses are fixed and rigid. There's no expression on their faces.
> 
> The shots themselves show little creativity.



Seconded. They did a horrible job with color and white balance, too.


----------



## Medic9 (Nov 11, 2008)

I finally looked at the pictures, not the greatest photography but those are "real" woman. Not some silicone, lipo'd, botoxed ding-bats with those ever so lovely bee-stung lips. 
I would hate to hear what you all would say if you saw the pics of "The Girl's of Rescue 4"...


----------



## Sasha (Nov 11, 2008)

Medic9 said:


> I finally looked at the pictures, not the greatest photography but those are "real" woman. Not some silicone, lipo'd, botoxed ding-bats with those ever so lovely bee-stung lips.
> I would hate to hear what you all would say if you saw the pics of "The Girl's of Rescue 4"...



They dont photograph well. Not a crime, I dont photograph well either. But they shouldnt be flaunting something they dont have. They arent model material. Their pictures suck, their pictures are boring. And quite frankly, if I were in this company I would find it quite disgraceful. There are other ways to raise money then to take your clothes off if you put your mind to it and think a little.


----------



## Medic9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Maybe so, but how many cookies are you going to buy? Or stuffed bears, wrapping paper, candy... I have gotten so that I can't stand the smell of chicken bbq's. I refuse to buy any baked goods at bake sales, just think about all the nasty homes you have been in and wonder just what kind of kitchen those brownies were made in.
It is a choice to particpate in and buy. No one has forced those girls to pose and no one has forced any one to buy.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 11, 2008)

Medic9 said:


> Maybe so, but how many cookies are you going to buy? Or stuffed bears, wrapping paper, candy... I have gotten so that I can't stand the smell of chicken bbq's. I refuse to buy any baked goods at bake sales, just think about all the nasty homes you have been in and wonder just what kind of kitchen those brownies were made in.
> It is a choice to particpate in and buy. No one has forced those girls to pose and no one has forced any one to buy.



They still disgraced their company. 

You wanna know how my school and I would raise money? We stood outside of Walmart and asked people to donate to their future paramedics. We raised over $500 in one single day. There are other ways to raise money then selling useless junk and taking your clothes off, sometimes all you gotta do is ask.


----------



## Meursault (Nov 12, 2008)

Sasha said:


> They dont photograph well. Not a crime, I dont photograph well either. But they shouldnt be flaunting something they dont have. They arent model material. Their pictures suck, their pictures are boring.



Based on the photos thread, you're the last person I expected to hear _that_ from.

I don't really think they've disgraced themselves by being minimally clothed. Just by being minimally clothed and not taking any steps to look good.


----------



## Pamela (Nov 12, 2008)

eeep... I may never look at defibrillator pads the same again. :wacko:


----------



## BLSBoy (Nov 12, 2008)

Innnn before the lock.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 12, 2008)

MrConspiracy said:


> Based on the photos thread, you're the last person I expected to hear _that_ from.
> 
> I don't really think they've disgraced themselves by being minimally clothed. Just by being minimally clothed and not taking any steps to look good.



So what? Are you calling me ugly? Trampy?


----------



## MMiz (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah, we've strayed a bit off topic on this one.  It's a little bit late night HBO, a little bit Jerry Springer.  Time to put it to rest.


----------

